# viv stacks



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

has anyone used viv builder for there vivs if so do you have any pics please? :smile: 
also i'm getting a viv stack built is there anything i need to take into consideration that i may have over looked? i'm getting it done in two sections cause it's 7 foot height and over 6 ft long so obviously i won't fit in full constucted. ive also planned where all the vents are going and the size wood i'd like on the fronts. is that everything? :? 
cheers inadvance kate


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

havnt used them yet but prob will soon, if your having a stack built up then check the delivery price and the price of the stack its self. most things are described as flat packed and are priced accordingly. get pics up when you get it?


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

yeah delivery is about £100 so prob pick it up myself. :? the viv is £450 which i thought was well cheap. 
can't wait hehehe :smile:


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

gan1 had a viv stack made by them and I have to say it is amazing...try pm'ing her for pics xx


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

basky said:


> has anyone used viv builder for there vivs if so do you have any pics please? :smile:
> also i'm getting a viv stack built is there anything i need to take into consideration that i may have over looked? i'm getting it done in two sections cause it's 7 foot height and over 6 ft long so obviously i won't fit in full constucted. ive also planned where all the vents are going and the size wood i'd like on the fronts. is that everything? :?
> cheers inadvance kate


Hello basky, would you mind telling me or pm me where your getting your stack from as i'm gonna need one soon : victory: 

Thanks Sam


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

yeah its gan1 who set me off. saw his viv and fell in love :smile:


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

ummm would now be the time to tell you guys I've got a double stack 6 X 3 X 2 coming at the end of the month for under £200


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

where you getting that from?


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

Lad off the classifieds who's building custom vivs gimme a sec I'll grab the link.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/reptile-classifieds-exotics-sale-wanted/19444-vivs-built-order.html


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

basky said:


> yeah its gan1 who set me off. saw his viv and fell in love :smile:


hehe
he is a she:smile:


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

oh lol oops


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

Viv builder doesnt flat pack, he builds them and delivers as as ready to go viv 


Nat thanks most folk here seem to think I'm a bloke, lmao


----------



## Scoffa (Nov 23, 2006)

The main thing to watch out for with viv stacks is the heat rising through the floor into the upper viv, and moving it once it's built. I build vivs and then stack them on top of each other with bits of wood between. Then screw them together with brackets. I just built 2 6'x2'x2' vivs about Xmas and they cost me £100 for the 2 without electrics.


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

thanks for that i'll keep it in mind.


----------

